# Coding test for a job



## codingisfun (Mar 9, 2009)

I have an interview with Humana insurance company, the job would consist of traveling to local doctors offices and checking their charts for correct coding. They have told me that I will be taking a coding test. My question is would anyone know what this test might consist of? I'm thinkng just physician based coding? Has anyone ever interviewed or worked for this company before, and does anyone have any ideas about what kind of test may be offered?

Thanks for anyone input


----------



## lring (Mar 10, 2009)

*coding test for a job*

I interviewed once and didn't know I was going to be tested.  After our interview they handed me a PMIC coding book and the test.  I just about freaked.  My suggestion - take your own coding books.  I don't use PMIC and had a hard time finding things because I was not used to the book.  This may sound trivial but we are creatures of habit and all code books are not created equal.  
Lynn Ring, CPC, CPC-I


----------



## codingisfun (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you for the information. I will be sure to bring my own books.


----------



## jayjayh (Mar 18, 2009)

codingisfun said:


> I have an interview with Humana insurance company, the job would consist of traveling to local doctors offices and checking their charts for correct coding. They have told me that I will be taking a coding test. My question is would anyone know what this test might consist of? I'm thinkng just physician based coding? Has anyone ever interviewed or worked for this company before, and does anyone have any ideas about what kind of test may be offered?
> 
> Thanks for anyone input



I did interviewed with Humana in Chicago,Illinois and what to look for is the ICD-9 from doctors hand writting too the CPT Coding as well if you passed the coding exam you will ace the test!


----------



## newdat90 (Oct 30, 2014)

*was the test multiple choice?  was it straight coding?  I have to take the test soon*



lring said:


> I interviewed once and didn't know I was going to be tested.  After our interview they handed me a PMIC coding book and the test.  I just about freaked.  My suggestion - take your own coding books.  I don't use PMIC and had a hard time finding things because I was not used to the book.  This may sound trivial but we are creatures of habit and all code books are not created equal.
> Lynn Ring, CPC, CPC-I



Was the test multiple choice?


----------

